# Three cars you’d like to own



## Elmas (Sep 15, 2014)

Rules: one car built in your own Country, remaining two foreigners.

These are my favourites:


----------



## Siddley (Sep 15, 2014)

One car built in my country ? I'll take that as being the country of my birth, rather than the country I live in because the last thing I want is a Spanish car 

1973 Ford Capri RS3100
1972 Chevrolet Camaro
1937 Morgan Supersport 3 wheeler


----------



## Torch (Sep 15, 2014)

LOL love the choice of the DS, mine would be a Shelby 350gt,Enzo Ferrari and a Pantera...


----------



## Njaco (Sep 15, 2014)

Two I've already owned and wish I had back....

1967 Mustang convertible



.

1973 Jaguar XKE





and 1969 Land Rover


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2014)

Ford GT40
Ford Escort Mk1 RS1600
Willy's/Ford GPW


----------



## swampyankee (Sep 15, 2014)

Throughout automotive history?

For a car built in my own country: 1933 Pierce-Arrow Model 1247 LeBaron Club Sedan (http://www.pierce-arrow.org/history/images/33clbsdn.jpg)

For non-US cars: Jaguar XK-E coupé and the Mercedes C300 4Matic (current)

There are a lot of cars that make me drool like a dog near bacon, but I would want one that I could actually use every day. This leaves out older Jaguars (Lucas, Prince of Darkness electricals) and pre-1980s cars from just about anybody (death when some other bozo screws up is not high on my list of priorities)


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 15, 2014)

Buick Grand National GNX 1987
Volkswagon "Thing"
Willys Jeep


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2014)

Volvo P1800....






1968 Dodge Charger with 426 Hemi, four on the floor with pistol grip and Dana 60...

Third to follow...


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 15, 2014)

swampyankee said:


> For non-US cars: Jaguar XK-E coupé and the Mercedes C300 4Matic (current)
> 
> There are a lot of cars that make me drool like a dog near bacon, but I would want one that I could actually use every day. This leaves out older Jaguars (Lucas, Prince of Darkness electricals) and pre-1980s cars from just about anybody (death when some other bozo screws up is not high on my list of priorities)



since this is a fantasy for every pre 1990 English car you pick you get one of these free


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hmmmm.....tempting! 8)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bad-Karma (Sep 15, 2014)

Since I already own a 67 GTO I'd have to go with this Catalina. 






I have a thing for classic ponchos I guess haha. 

Foreign cars would be:


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 15, 2014)

with NJACO on the mustang but i would like a Boss or a Shelby Cobra and simply love an XKE....convertable or hard top i am not picky. 3rd car is tough....might go with an old lotus or mclaren or cobra or....


----------



## herman1rg (Sep 15, 2014)

You might notice a theme here


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 15, 2014)

For me, a domestic would be the 1933 Ford 3-window coupe. I have worked on and owned countless classic/vintage/antique American vehicles, but never had the opportunity to own the '33 Ford.

For imports, laugh all you want, but I would like to own another 1966 VW bug...I had a 1966 (and a 1968 retro project) and enjoyed everything about it. Even though my 1979 BMW 320i was a freakin' demon to get out on the country back roads and carve up the countryside, the VW bug was more appealing to me.

And I want my 2008 Scion tC back...special ordered and shipped from Japan...it was everything a person could ask for in a sporty yet economical ride. Comfortable, quiet at highway speeds, all sorts of technical goodies, fast, nimble and just damned-good looking. It also proved to be extremely durable in a potentially fatal high-speed collision...you just couldn't ask for more.

My Scion before:





My Scion after:


----------



## Torch (Sep 15, 2014)

Ouch!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 15, 2014)

Okay, own country, DAF? nah....

Speijker? One old, one new.










Hmmm, bentley with a RR Merlin engine, sounds foreign enough:


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 15, 2014)

......always something that ruin things..

...this,






.....or this,






....._or_ this,






_Cr*p!!_


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2014)

Lancia Stratos.





Lancia Delta Intagrale.






Ford RS 200


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 16, 2014)

So, in reality, you've only picked _two_ working cars then, picking a Ford?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 16, 2014)

1967 Dodge Charger with a Hemi
Jaguar XJ220
Lotus Esprit


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 16, 2014)

Bugatti Veyron
Any one of Dodge Viper / 2014 Hennessey Corvette Z06 / Ford GT40 - Yeah, I'd be happy with any of the 3
1984 Lamborghini Countach, white with the big tail


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 16, 2014)

Bugatti Veyron
Any one of Dodge Viper / 2014 Hennessey Corvette Z06 / Ford GT40 - Yeah, I'd be happy with any of the 3
1984 Lamborghini Countach, white with the big tail


----------



## Marcel (Sep 16, 2014)

Thorlifter said:


> Bugatti Veyron
> Any one of Dodge Viper / 2014 Hennessey Corvette Z06 / Ford GT40 - Yeah, I'd be happy with any of the 3
> 1984 Lamborghini Countach, white with the big tail



Ford GT40 or a Countach? You either not want to use the cars or your're not very tall

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Siddley (Sep 16, 2014)

Marcel said:


> Ford GT40 or a Countach? You either not want to use the cars or your're not very tall



Dan Gurney raced a GT40 and he was 6'4" 

( They did have to put a 'bubble' in the roof though so he would fit  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 16, 2014)

Rimac Concept One:







Something from Germany, BMW preferably, say, 3.0 CSL:






And something from Italy, Ferarri Modena:


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2014)

Love the Stratos - I think I'll change my choice from GT40 to the Lancia Stratos - I'd never be able to bend to get into the Ford anyway !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 17, 2014)

Eeerrrmmmm......would a Tiger I Late Production qualify?


----------



## Siddley (Sep 17, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Eeerrrmmmm......would a Tiger I Late Production qualify?



It would with me 

I just realised I need two 'foreigners' in my list and I only have one.

So I'll swap my Morgan Supersport 3 wheeler for a Maserati Sebring - it seemed a bit wrong not to have an Italian car in the list anyway


----------



## N4521U (Sep 17, 2014)

I'd like to have my '56 Chev 4 door HT back, 327 3 speed.
I'd like to have my '66 Chevelle 2 door HT back, 327 4 speed.
I'd like to have my '39 more door Ford sedan back.... 350 Chev, 350 turbo, 3" dropped front axle.

simple.

to round it off, either one of my two '65 El Caminos!


----------



## swampyankee (Sep 17, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Hmmmm.....tempting! 8)



Good for that heavy traffic.....


----------



## at6 (Sep 18, 2014)

American: 1933 Stutz Dv32
Foreign : 1934 Mercedes-Benz 500K, 1919 Rolls Royce Silver Ghost.


----------

